# Disable alarm siren for 2006 Xtrail



## williamsi (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi Guys,

Any ideas how to disable the car alarm for a 2006 Xtrail ? I cant leave my pets in the car for even a minute as the alarm siren is triggered ! 

Someone has suggested there is a switch which will turn off the alarm siren but does anyone know where it is located ?

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## derek flint (Jun 7, 2008)

You probably have an aftermarket alarm system. The stock 1 does not have a glass break sensor like you have.( that is why your pets are setting it off)


----------



## williamsi (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi Derek,

I thought I had the Nissan factory fitted alarm and Immobiliser. I didn't realise the sensors were an extra addition ! I bought the car 18 months old and it was already installed. 

I've phoned local garage who service nissans but are not a main dealer. They thought there was a switch similar to the Terrano model where you can turn the alarm off. 

Any ideas how i can shut it down ? 

Cheers


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Usually they would put the kill switch for the aftermarket alarm in the boot area in one of the compartments on the side, so try locating the flick switch at the back of the car.

The internal sensors wouldn't be a factory feature, so this is definitely an aftermarket addition.


----------



## derek flint (Jun 7, 2008)

Just go to a car audio shop and they should be able to figure out your alarm.


----------



## CantankerousOne (May 17, 2013)

Try locking using just the key rather than the remote - seems to work for me!:givebeer:


----------

